# Ian Smart



## P.Arnold (Apr 11, 2013)

My wife has given me the following information, hoping to locate the wife of Ian Smart.

That info is.
Ian was a Captain, last whereabouts Leicestershire.
Wife's name Freda.

Shows what faith my wife has in SN

Go for it!!!


----------



## George Porteous (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi Pete, I'm sure there was a Master in Denolms called Ian Smart. The old grey matter is churning, I may have come across him when I was a cadet on the 
"Port Campbell". Hope this finds you and yours n good fettle.
Cheers
George W. Porteous


----------



## rothesian (Dec 31, 2005)

there was a 4th mate in Blue Funnel 1964 called Ian Smart came from around Barrow in Furnace. I think his father was a Master in Barrows


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

George Porteous said:


> Hi Pete, I'm sure there was a Master in Denolms called Ian Smart. The old grey matter is churning, I may have come across him when I was a cadet on the
> "Port Campbell". Hope this finds you and yours n good fettle.
> Cheers
> George W. Porteous


Think that would be ANGUS Smart George.


----------



## George Porteous (Jul 19, 2015)

You will be right John, I did say the grey matter was churning!!!!!! I think I'll have to turn on the steam cargo heating to thin it down and get it working better!
George


----------

